# XM Roady and SkyFi Remod - Overmodulating?



## HTS Engineer (Oct 16, 2002)

Roady installed with SkyFi Remodulator and noticed the following:
1) Audio level is low, have to turn-up car stereo higher :hurah: than when listening to CD/FM for same average level.
2) Some channels on XM have more hiss/clip probably due to overmodulation. Most noticeable on Top 20 on 20 channel and some non-existent. :eek2: 

Yes, I know FM remod is not the best but my stereo has no Direct Input.

Is this typical for the SkyFi Remod is it a bad unit?  

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I also have the modulator in my car and experience the same problems although it's infrequent. Most of the time though, it sounds okay.

You can get blitzsafe adapter that enables your car stereo to have an auxiliary input for the satellite radio.

http://www.blitzsafe.com/blitz_catalog/blitz_aux/body_blitz_aux.html


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I read a review where the author complained that the audio level is set too low (and he had the cassette adapter). It is a design choice for some reason.

You CAN go into the menu function on the SkyFi and adjust the output level higher (I go to one block from the end). This will close the gap somewhat. I don't know if the Roady will allow you to do the same.

BTW, is the Roady meant to replace the SkyFi? They have a palette of these things at the local Best Buy and I couldn't see a SkyFi anywhere. I like the Roady's ability to change background color and that is it. I like the SkyFi for everything else (Home Kit, Big Display, I like the big knob for changing channels, and the boom box capability.


----------



## HTS Engineer (Oct 16, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> I read a review where the author complained that the audio level is set too low (and he had the cassette adapter). It is a design choice for some reason.
> 
> You CAN go into the menu function on the SkyFi and adjust the output level higher (I go to one block from the end). This will close the gap somewhat. I don't know if the Roady will allow you to do the same.
> 
> BTW, is the Roady meant to replace the SkyFi? They have a palette of these things at the local Best Buy and I couldn't see a SkyFi anywhere. I like the Roady's ability to change background color and that is it. I like the SkyFi for everything else (Home Kit, Big Display, I like the big knob for changing channels, and the boom box capability.


Indeed - I have turned up the audio level on the Roady but you just hear more clipping. Classic behavior for overmodulating but not heard on all channels. Frankly I think XM needs to watch their outbound audio levels, again Top 20 on 20 is BLASTING but Fred is not. 

Still - XM is better than the verbal diarrhea I used to hear locally during my 2+ hour drive back/to work... !pu****!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob, I don't think the Roady will replace the SkyFi since the SkyFi will still be the receiver for the new XM Boombox. But I must say I do like the Roady for some reason, the SkyFi is an awesome little unit, but if I were a new sub looking into XM I just might get the Roady and it's home kit. The lack of remote would be the main hurtle for me to over come


----------

